# New AC game ideas



## Nintendo64Fan (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that the next game of AC should be a complete remake of AC:GC but with hats,wifi,keyboard compatibility,wii speak compatibility,GameCube controller compatibility,silver tools,better graphics,pro designs,be able to degrade Nook's,and bubble wands


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 17, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you any more, I think this idea is beyond excellent!

I enjoyed AC:GC.


----------



## Nintendo64Fan (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 17, 2009)

And may I add a 100% English Translation of Animal Forest, which only released in Japan.


----------



## Nintendo64Fan (Dec 17, 2009)

Animal Forest e+ to

Edit: Bye Im gonna go play ACGC


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think they'll be another AC game for long.


----------



## Nintendo64Fan (Dec 17, 2009)

all of em came 3 years after the other so only about 1 year to go probably


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, Or maybe when the next Nintendo Console comes out.


----------



## Nintendo64Fan (Dec 19, 2009)

yea


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 19, 2009)

They should fix the catalog system to be able to order multiple items.
Ordering a furniture set gets annoying going through "Catalog please!" then scrolling for your items.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

Theres a topic for this already
But they should:
Bring back Villager Pictures
Make Lyle back to Insurance
NEw Hairstyles/Character Styles
New Villagers
Another Nook Upgrade/ Redds Can Upgrade as well/ Ables can Upgrade
Town Fund can give: Town Size Upgrades, More Feathers, Items, Other Objects and buildings.
Mayoral Elections between like 4 different people. (I hate Tortimer)
More NPC characters which visit
Able to shoot Pete again (I loved Stalking my town at 9am/5pm and shooting him!)
Different design veiws, so it shows an umbrella or hat aswell as Clothes (you can change the views)
More Fish
More Bugs
Another Section in Mueseum (Relics/Antiques)
'The Roost' being its own building.
'Town Edit'


----------



## Ashuhleh (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't want much... but...:

1. Town editing
2. No color palettes!
3. More items
4. No grass disappearing-thingy
5. Everyone get's their own house, but it can expand to the size in WW... gosh that house was awesome!


----------



## hylianhero (Dec 30, 2009)

Bring the island back. And also the Gyroid that stayed near your house in AC:GC.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 31, 2009)

I want... No more grass problems >
Easier way to lay paths
More views... makes Gulliver easier to shoot
WW sized houses
More villager games and activities?
...
Blathers takes less time talking?


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2009)

Allow the ability to post patterns on furniture. More customization of your character's looks. And bring the island back.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 31, 2009)

kool,and u should be able to make ur own furniture


----------



## Sakurachan (Dec 31, 2009)

Bring the island back
Better way to design your character
That little Gyroid was awesome,. bring it back
Create your own house from scratch


----------



## Fishchan (Jan 2, 2010)

- The grass wear - just give it up Nintendo, it's a good for nothing feature.
- It would be nice to have a museum section for your Gyroids.
- More interaction with the residents - they're just there, sometimes they ask you to do something, and that's about it.
- I'm not sure about being able to freely edit your town, but maybe when you make a donation of a certain amount of bells you are able to replace buildings.
Definitely more fish and bugs
- An 'Able Sisters' upgrade
- Being able to host more visitors in your town

I think that's about it, ofcourse there are some other things, but I think these are the most important ones ;___;


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 8, 2010)

Bigger city and being able to walk to it.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 10, 2010)

Bah, why remake the N64/Gamecube game? Everyone complained when City Folk turned out to be a high res version of Wild World. I can't imagine the rage that the fandom would have if we were given a remake of an even older game with features slapped on from the newer, better titles. A bunch of hypocrites you people are.

Anyway, here's what I would want to see in the next, hopefully HD installment of one of my favorite franchises.

*Basics*
-High definition textures and models.
-Different camera views; 3rd person w/ rotatable camera, overhead similar to the original game and a first person mode to look at bugs and fish as well as items in your own home and just the game world in general up close.
-Free and Premium Downloadable Content. 100 points for single pieces of furniture and 500 for complete sets, as well as the occasional free delivery to your house like we have it now.
-A store in the city that when you enter, your wallet changes from your in-game bells to your wii points. A new NPC would be standing idly by that when you talk to him/her, they will give you a list of currently available DLC. When selected, the room would flip around revealing the item(s) and/or furniture theme. From there you select the item that you want and purchase it with your Wii points.
-No friend codes.
-The ability to take pictures from your SD card and convert them to patterns via Able's shop.
-NEW soundtrack similar to the Gamecube's soundtrack.

*Weather*
There needs to be some new weather types instead of just the normal rain and snow that we have now.

Basic
-Wind, the game needs something to give it a more alive feeling. Wind could pick up several minutes before a weather event. The sound of the leaves could be heard rustling, or in the Autumn, falling from the trees. Flying bugs, especially those that are lightning fast such as the Banded Dragonflys and Giant Petaltails would be easier to catch.

Rain
-Drizzle, BGM remains the same. Only a few drops can be seen falling.
-Rain, BGM changes to a new rainy day theme. Rare fish appear.
-Heavy Rain, BGM changes to a new rainy day theme. Rarer fish are more abundant. [Rare Occurrence, only in the Summer]
-Thunderstorm, BGM cuts off completely. Only the sound of heavy rain, wind and thunder can be heard. No fish or bugs will appear during this time.

With the rainy weather, you can see dark clouds approaching, giving those without a TV the chance to predict the next hours(or days weather, depending on how fast the clouds in the distance are moving) T-Storms would feature lighting and distant thunder for added effect.

Snow
-Flurries, light snow, BGM remains the same.
-Snow, your basic snowfall amount. BGM remains the same and rare fish begin to appear.
-Heavy Snow, BGM changes to a new tune that's slower and wintery. Fog sets in to reduce visibility. Rare fish appear more often. [Only occurs after December 11th and before February 25th]

*Bugs*
-A greater number would be great, maybe 100 or so.
-The sneaking around would return from the Gamecube title.

*Fish*
-Greater amount of Fish, some that could only be caught in the city.
-A deeper fishing system, something that requires more than just pushing the A button.

*The City*
-The Roost would have its own building in the city, requiring you to go into the city on Saturdays to see K.K.
-Redd's black market would actually be down a dark alley way now.
-A new carnival area that works both online and off would be added to play motion controlled mini games by yourself or with friends. Up to 8 friends could connect and play together here to compete for a rare Carnival furniture theme or just your basic prizes. Would support Wiispeak. 
-A new, rare, musician would sometimes appear on Saturday nights with a sound that differs from K.K's, making K.K. a customer at the Roost, whom would be sitting at the bar rather than performing.
-Katrina's tent would return on the carnival grounds.

*Town*
-4 playable residents as usual.
-Houses could be upgraded to the size of the home in Wild World, with a basement.
-No save room.
-Larger town.
-Up to 15 neighbors.
-A festival square for events like Bunny Day and Thanksgiving to be held.
-The Acorn and Flower festival from Wild World would return to join the Gamecube and City Folk events.
-An advanced pattern maker with a color picker and the ability to create your own pallets.
-The option to connect to a online database where players upload their patterns for others to download from right within Able's shop.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 10, 2010)

^0.0


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a million ideas, but for the next game I think they should do this:
- Have more stores to buy things from.
- Have a chat room at the gates, only you and your friends can talk there.
- Have health/hapiness, you start with 30, when to 0 I'm not sure what to do, but you can restore your health/hapiness by: Eating fruits, buying medicine, and maybe others ways, and you loose health/hapiness by: Getting stung by bees, lack of eating fruits, and more (I haven't thought of alot yet).

I have more ideas, I'll probably post them later.


----------



## Charles (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it'd be cool if the next game looked like the Animal Crossing movie. Minus dying grass and flower watering.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 10, 2010)

I lovee how we have to do work, that's what makes things challenging..


----------



## Charles (Jan 10, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> I lovee how we have to do work, that's what makes things challenging..


Yeah, I read an idea earlier about buying entire sets or themes of furniture. I think that would take the fun and challenge out trying to find each individual piece at Nooks or from a villager.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 10, 2010)

Gamecube controller capabilty would be great, this is the beggest reason i dislike ACCF.

I think in the next game they should have offline multiplayer, Let you have all four People playing at once. I would play AC way more if i could play with Family members.

and a more customizable town, and a mountain/hill in each town for special events like the lake.
just imagine how awesome they could make the fireworks if there was a mountain in you town.



Something else I think would be awesome,
a Pet store, that sells goyroids that could follow you around outside, maybe they could "sniff" out hidden item in the ground that don't have stars on them.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 10, 2010)

Charles, thanks for the idea, I need to raise up bells for many things.

Cyrus, I would love to have that too but, I hate how the screens are small, it's annoying. I wish they can find a very intellagent idea, to have it where multiplayer's screens weren't so SMALL! Pet stores, epic idea


----------



## Joe (Jan 10, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> I think it'd be cool if the next game looked like the Animal Crossing movie. Minus dying grass and flower watering.


I liked how we had to water the flowers and the grass dieing, it's part of life.


----------



## KargaZan (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you should choose to live in the city, town or country and are all connected by pathways coming out from the sides


----------



## Sazie (Jan 21, 2010)

*you know what I think? I think they should let us choose to be humans or animals but you have to ask questions like before for your face design  

more bigger Nook shop would be nice too :gyroiddance: *


----------



## Sazie (Jan 21, 2010)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Gamecube controller capabilty would be great, this is the beggest reason i dislike ACCF.
> 
> I think in the next game they should have offline multiplayer, Let you have all four People playing at once. I would play AC way more if i could play with Family members.
> 
> ...


*I agree~ it would be so awesome like that too :gyroidsideways: *


----------



## Yokie (Jan 21, 2010)

I made a topic like this before.


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd also like more customization on your character's appearance (mostly the face, hair, eyes) like Xbox avatars so your character could really look unique.


----------



## Sazie (Jan 21, 2010)

*  Making better looking characters is the best idea for their next AC
newer hair styles

newer face designs

and ect :gyroidsideways: *


----------



## Charles (Jan 23, 2010)

Being able to use a gamecube controller would have been nice, but I don't think it detracts that much from the game. I know of a lot worse things I could think of.

Being able to play with at least two at a time offline would have been cool. I don't really advocate more than two, but that's just me.

I also wish that the gyroids would play a bigger role. Not just something to collect and put in your house as a little trinket but something like collecting all the fish and bugs.


----------



## ACCFstar (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like to be able to just randomly give my villagers gifts in conversation, like they can, or maybe be able to start your own game of hide and go seek by inviting who you want to play.

Also, it would be nice if you could use colors from multiple palettes, instead of only being able to use one palette per design.


----------



## ACCFstar (Jan 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I'd also like more customization on your character's appearance (mostly the face, hair, eyes) like Xbox avatars so your character could really look unique.


Yea, i agree. At least this time you can use a mii's face if you want. I think that's really cool.


----------



## Conor (Jan 23, 2010)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## SockHead (Jan 23, 2010)

More landmarks, and a patio for your house. Also would be cool if we could have different tree and flower types.


----------



## Hello_Ari (Jan 24, 2010)

Sazie said:
			
		

> *you know what I think? I think they should let us choose to be humans or animals but you have to ask questions like before for your face design  *


^I like that idea the most.

And also bringing AC:WW holidays over to the new game.


----------



## Charles (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello_Ari said:
			
		

> Sazie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That idea's been around for awhile. Trust me, you want to stay human in Animal Crossing.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 25, 2010)

Water park lol


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2010)

They should bring back the Gyroid, that guy is hella awesome


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> They should bring back the Gyroid, that guy is hella awesome


Hell, you won't play it anyways. =p.


----------



## Palad][n (Jan 25, 2010)

AC:GC > AC:CF + AC:WW

much better special experience in GC


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 4, 2010)

One word: Mining. There would be a mine you could go to by bus, and there you could borrow a hammer to dig for rare metals and gems. However, they would be next to worthless if you don't refine them (the refiner would be an entirely new character) and what they would refine to would be not always be the same. Think _Animal Parade_. Furthermore, you would be able to melt two or more refined gems or refined metals together to create something even more profitable. However, the result of the combined rocks might be worthless. Or, the hammer would be something you could buy at Nook's, and, in addition to the traditional money rocks, there would be pebbles around town which you could smash for jewels and metals. 

Oh, and this goes without saying: NO ANIMAL TRACKS!


----------

